# More tests and HSG scan?



## Devonmaid (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi 

Am new to this so bear with me, had BFN after first IVF treatment last week-very sad and keep asking myself question why didnt it work?? 
Diagnosed with endometriosis stage 4 at end of 2007, told if wanted children to TTC sooner rather than later as likely to have difficulties-Great! 
Had 4 eggs only at EC so initial disappointment not more however all fertilised and told 3 at least looked good quality had 2 (1x4 cell and 1x6 cell) transfered ready for 2ww. Was not successful now wanting to have any further investigations to check no other causes/problems. 

Has anyone had HSG? Is it painful and are there any after effects as am due to have one next month but possibly going away on holiday within 1-2 days of the scan - does anyone know if this will be a problem? 
Also any ideas how much HSG is to have done privately? 

Any comments would be welcome


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Devonmaid

I am so sorry about your BFN.    

Although it is devastating to get a BFN, it doesn't necessarily mean that IVF won't work in the future.  However, if you can, it is probably worth having tests to rule out any potential problems.  (I certainly wish I had done so sooner).  Daisyg has done a really good list on the Starting out and Diagnosis board (Investigations and Immunology) - and alot of them can be done by your GP.  

I'm not an expert but I am surprised that you are getting an HSG after an IVF BFN.  An HSG is to check whether your fallopian tubes are clear (I had one before we were referred for IVF) but if you are having IVF, it doesn't actually matter if your tubes are blocked as IVF bypasses the need for your eggs to travel along your tubes in any case.  Still, maybe (probably!) someone else knows more about this than me, but what I can say is that I personally found that having an HSG was OK.  I took some paracetamol and Bachs Rescue Remedy about 30 mins before the appointment, and apart from mild cramping for a day or two (which happened again about AF time for a few cycles), I was fine.  I know that some people can find it more painful, especially if their tubes are blocked (mine were OK), but I would doubt that it would affect your holiday.

Sorry, I have no idea how much they cost privately but maybe someone else can help.

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi there sorry to hear of your bfn.  I have had 2 hsgs one to check the status of the tubes/uterus before embarking on IVF the second to check status of my uterus after sadly having a missed miscarriage when a normal scan showed up a shadow in the uterus..  I think it cost me about £150 back in 2007 (London price).

the first one I did find quite painful, the second I didnt even notice she was doing it and was back at work within an hour.

Dont know if that helps at all

Good luck


----------



## Devonmaid (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for replies...anything is useful information at the mo. I read one story on net that HSG scan really painful but think one off. Was meant to have scan before IVF cycle but appointment never came through in time - would like to go ahead and have done to rule out any more endo but local NHS only offer couple of appointments on 2 days a week and dont want to have to wait months hence enquiry about cost to go private  

S xx


----------

